# How I jumped back to normality through hypnosis videos



## miguelmalato

Good day

My name is Miguel Malato. I'm 20 years old and I currently studying Anthropology in the University of Coimbra. I have been suffering from depersonalization since I was 15 years old. And it was only in the past year that I made the jump that changed my life.

For the first time in a very long time, I started feeling normal. I don't recall with acute description the exact moment when I first noticed this but I do know that it was either the next day, or two or three days after this experience. The experience in question is something you will probably dismiss just by hearing me saying it.

So here's the thing:* I got cured through a series of hypnosis spiral videos that I watched on youtube.*

Now I know this sounds like nonsense, but just stay with me for a while. Give me a chance to explain myself. In my case, I watched about 4 or 5 videos (3-4 minutes length each) in a row and then I looked around the room and stuff was moving all over the place. It didn't aggravate my depersonalization.

Instead, it allowed my jump into a normal state of being.

It was crazy actually. The reason I don't remember the precise moment when this change occured was because I was already used to ignoring the effects this disease had on me. I got used to not being there, I got used to not existing. But every once and a while, I thought to myself: "You are not here." Soon after listening to that inner voice I did a scan through my feelings and my body confirmed to me that I was indeed, not here.

It was like a routine check.

And after that experience, a couple of days after it that routine check arrived once again. Only this time when I went through what I was feeling I realised that I was a completly different person.

Finally, I felt that my hands were my own. That my feet were stepping on the ground. I could smell the air and feel it touching my face. I was me, once again.

So this is my story.

But this is exactly why I am writting to this forum. I know this is the third time I insist on this, but that is precisely because I believe this might work at least for some of you. It definetly worked for me.

My greatest wish since this change happened in my life was to spread the word and help other people cure themselves from this horrific condition.

Because no one deserves to live like this. It is, without any doubt, living in hell.

As to the video in question I am pretty certain the following link composes of them.






Also, if you should try this approach* watch the video for at least 20-30 minutes in a row *(this one is only 3 minutes length so you either keep hitting the replay button or try finding a video of a more extended length).

I'm just speculating here, but in some more serious cases it could take as long as an hour to remove yourselves from a depersonalized state.

Make sure you keep your focus on the center dot, and that under no circumstances you deviate your focus from it.

I know that these findings have no scientific proof to back them. It is sorely based on empirical evidence.

But I know this was the only reason I made that change.

*I wasn't on any new medication, I didn't do anything out of the ordinary.*

This is the cause. I know it.


----------



## MIndfAEL

what was your mindset during the hypnosis and also during the after effects while you looked around the room? were you trying to have no thoughts like meditation or focus keenly one surroundings or what?


----------



## MIndfAEL

10 hours straight of hypnosis


----------



## miguelmalato

INTP_Michael said:


> what was your mindset during the hypnosis and also during the after effects while you looked around the room? were you trying to have no thoughts like meditation or focus keenly one surroundings or what?


I wasn't paying attention to anything in particular, not had I any thoughts currently crossing my mind.

I just watched the video for about 25 minutes, then looked around the room and started laughing because the walls were moving.

It was as simple as that.


----------



## Guest

@miguelmalato, It might sound abit kooky, but I reckon what you're doing is all based on sound principles.

Staring at a single point has long been a staple of hypnosis and in meditation, where concentration is considered key to develop the "one pointed mind."

Keeping your attention on one thing allows a scattered mind to gather at that point.

I used to do exercises like this but gave up as I couldn't concentrate -it's not easy to concentrate with much inner turmoil- but think I would benefit from doing it more now that I've dealt with much of that, and the video seems to make it more effective because the turning circles seem to keep redirecting your attention to the centre, making it easier than staring at a static point.

I also found images on my screen were spinning for while afterwards!

I also think what you're doing with EMDR is interesting. I've dabbled with it, and it has helped me in the past, although I used to neglect the final part of "installing"(?) which I regarded as wishful thinking due to my negative mindset at the time, but I now know that looking to a positive of productive outcome is an excellent way to bring up blocks that are holding you back, and the eye-movements seem to stimulate processing on these issues (EMDR was built on this observation). I think it's because it keeps you orientated whilst you are looking inward, as an awareness of the here and now seems important to processing, otherwise you can just be turning old material over and over in your head in a bubble without any change.

Although I don't do formal EMDR anymore, I am using similar principles of orientation, or "reorientation" -often accompanied by spontaneous rapid eye movement as I survey my surroundings for "targets", which I then allow to move through me by letting myself be vulnerable to them.


----------



## Guest

Oops, I meant to post this on your other thread. Ah, well, serves me right for not concentrating!


----------



## Refraction

Hey everybody,

First: please excuse me for any english error. I'm not a native english speaker.

Just wanted to share a little bit about this idea of hypnosis videos, as it seems it has kind of worked for me, and give maybe some hope to other people who are also going through all this nightmare I've had for one year.

[I hope this is the right place to post this. If not I'll just repost it as a new thread as I think it might be interesting to some people.]

Here I'll tell you most of my story, as I think people going through this for the first time might like to see they're not the only ones and that there is in fact hope 

I tried to keep it short, but if you want to only read the part with the hypnosis videos just go to the third part.

*My first encounters with DR or DP*

- My first encounter I could think of was quite mild. I was maybe 16 and going through an existential phase. Lasted a week or so, and stopped after a good sleep.

- Second time was when I smoked a big amount of weed. It all went good until a point where I had a bad trip which lasted for some hours. I had the feeling that parts of my body were dying and my vision was strange. It felt as if I was falling asleep slowly, but then suddenly the picture of the world I have in front of me breaks into 100 pieces flying in all directions. I felt I was going crazy (Panic attack I guess). Then for a week I had very strong DP/DR and thought I went nuts. After some time it jut left and I forgot about it all, just thinking I'd never smoke again.

*Now the main story:*

I started having DP/DR (First: I learned to make a difference very late, so until a certain point I'll just mix them up) very regularly (at least half of the day) since Summer 13 when during a period of intense stress (Very important exams, grandfather died, great money problems, problems with my girlfriend) I smoked some pot (Thought I knew how to manage it in case I had a bad trip again) and had DP/DR for some days again. Because of the accumulated stress I had my first massive panic attack at university. Feeling, no, knowing I was kind of dying. After this episode which lasted 1-2 hours I started having at least 3-4 panic attacks per day, ruining my life. Knowing I had an exam coming wasn't really helping.

I decided I had to go to a psychiatrist. He gave me anxiolytics which I took then. Then for a short time (I'd say a month) everything worked out pretty well. When my exams were behind me I started having panic attacks again. The doc told me to go on taking the medication although I knew anxiolytics aren't a long-term solution. At this moment I started trying to stop it myself, which didn't work as I was going through hell without them. Next two docs I saw both didn't know how to manage this medication and just gave me more to take. After 3 months, when the dosis I took (I hadn't increased it) stopped working I just decided to stop it, which led to a really mentally painful month.

When this anxiolytics episode stopped, I only started to see how bad I was really going. I didn't have 3 panic attacks per day, maybe only one, but I was going through a major depression with very strong DP/DR and VERY high constant anxiety, which made normal life absolutely impossible. I just thought all the time dying would be the best thing to do, and didn't have a lot of hope it could get better anymore. I felt if I'd feel better I'd lose some part of myself, that I would simply kind of mentally die.

After 6 months of all this (Around Christmas 2013), I finally, after 3 months of thinking I could do this on my own, and noticing my depression got even worse with time, decided I'd give a shot at antidepressants, starting with a minimal dose. I started taking Cipralex, 5, half of the normal dosis, as I was totally against this kind of meds originally.

First it didn't really help, after 4 more months (April 2014) I had progressively switched to 10.

My depression went away completely with time, as did 90% of my anxiety, going back to almost normal anxiety like I had before.

But one thing didn't go completely, the DR/DP.

*The part with the hypnosis videos*

I didn't think at all the video posted above could help. But yeah..

Tried some times to watch it once when I had DP/DR, and it seemed to help for some time until the next episode (Latest would have been the next morning).

But once I just laid down in my bed, my laptop on my knees, and watched this video again and again for half an hour while listening to Tchaikovsky's 1st Piano Concerto. Felt quite relaxed after that. Then I went to sleep, happy for once I could sleep without DP/DR.

Next morning I woke up and felt completely normal. I have since then felt completely normal, not having these existential thoughts all the time ("Am I existing?" -> "Nope still not") and this feeling as if I was drifting into void (impossible to explain to someone who never had it, I guess you know what I mean ;-) ). This was 3 days ago.

It is really strange actually. All this time I tried doing some autosuggestion to convince myself that I'm just making myself thinking that I'm not here, so I could escape from this state. It never worked, but watching this video did.

Maybe it triggers something in the brain.

I hope all this is useful to someone. If you want more detalis or want to talk you can send me a PM


----------



## LostTheRealness

is there anyone where it helped, too?


----------



## Surfer Rosa

I think there are similarities between hypnosis, meditation, and mindfulness. Perhaps "hypnosis to quit smoking" is like "meditation on the damages of smoking". I've heard people say that meditation helps with DPDR sometimes.


----------

